
France's Carmat implants its first artificial heart in human - kercker
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/12/20/us-carmat-implant-idUSBRE9BJ11L20131220
======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6946826](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6946826)

